# How thick are autotrail walls ?



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Looking to fit a TV bracket and wondered how thick the boards are in the walls ? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

No idea, but certainly would not recommend fitting a TV bracket without a thick plywood bearer behind the wall to spread the load.
Gerry


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi
If you are are talking about the outerwalls than they are only thin wallboard, about 3mm then into 40mm' ish dense foam.
If you are talking about the board just behind the drivers seat, seperating the cab from the habitation or shower/toilet walls then they should be thick enough to mount a TV.
Ours is mounted on the offside "divider" between cab and habitation, just under offside front overhead locker and the TV in the bedroom is screwed to the toilet compartment wall.
If you want pics let me know and I will venture out to the van tomorrow and take some pices.
Dennis


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Gerry
But I assumed the walls were ply anyway :?


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dennis
I'm assuming that with my layout, the TV can only be above the fridge on the nearside, as that is where the tv outlet is. Mine has a rear galley area and dual facing settees.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Mine is fitted on the wardrobe wall.
A vertical piece of 4" x 1" spreads the load between two internal bearers. The TV bracket is screwed to this.
Inside the wardrobe a larger piece of rigid plastic spreads the load.
They are fixed by screwing from inside the wardrobe...through the rigid plastic....through the wall and into the back of the 4" x 1".

HTH.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Be careful to screw into something or stick a nice big unobtrusive board on to bear the load, Alan.


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, I was hoping that Autotrail may have fitted a back board in that area for the very purpose of taking a bracket in that case. I think a call to Autotrail may be in order.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Is there anywhere you can have some shelving fitted to attach a flip down type tv bracket.

I have had this done under the cocktail cabinet and it works well and was done by a local joiner,no need to go back to Autotrail.

You can see it on the pics from this thread;- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-75516-.html


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Steve
Not sure if my shelves come out that far, will try and get a pic of where I think the TV can go when I get back from having the new alloys fitted


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My last Autotrail jad a plastic moulding on the side of the wardrobe,it was part of the design and intended for a tv. I assumed that it had been strengthend to accept a tv,but was told no and to put a spreader in the wardrobe. If this was correct what a useless piece of plastic,even A-T couldn't give me an answer.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

On the Cheyenne 643L where the tv/240v sockets etc are and under the drinks cabinet there is a space which is ideal for tv and digi box. However the wall is not strong enought to take these so i got a panel of 18 mm board in same colour /simular which was made a tight fit in that recess. It now has the Sky+ box above the Avtex tv which is on the swivel bracket. To stop the panel coming forward i have drilled down throught the drinks cabinet into this board and secured it with long screws. The swivel bracket had bolts retaining it to the board so as it is 18mm i could countersink for the nuts so making it flush to the wall.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Of course the safest bet is to keep the TV in a cupboard while travelling and only fit it to the bracket when on site. Then you will not need so much strengthening and the TV will not shake itself to bits.
Gerry


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Our Cheyenne has the plastic board on the wardrobe wall facing rear so we can watch telly in the the fixed bed. We also have the drop down monitir of course!

I removed the plastic cover, there is nothing underneath it, and fixed the telly bracket with a 4 X 3 inch narrow bolts. Inside the wardrobe I have a piece of plywood, only half inch so it's not heavy and the telly hangs on that. We bought a new lightweight flat screen 12 volt one so it just sits there all the time. We did have the AVTEC 6 in 1 but it is too heavy to stay there when we are travelling, but the new one is about a quarter of the weight.

The satellite box is wired in too, so we have fully sky in the "bedroom". I love my van!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> My last Autotrail jad a plastic moulding on the side of the wardrobe,it was part of the design and intended for a tv. I assumed that it had been strengthend to accept a tv,but was told no and to put a spreader in the wardrobe. If this was correct what a useless piece of plastic,even A-T couldn't give me an answer.


Our Cheyenne 84 has the same plastic moulding fastened to the wall (other side is the toilet) We have a 15" TV mounted there permnently. No problems.

Another idea is to mount the TV bracet to the wall, but not to the TV when travelling. The 4 bolts which screw into the TV can be inserted in the back of the TV to within about 3mm of being screwed fully in, then fixed in place using Nutlock or Threadlock. The the bracket which would have been fastened to the Tv then has the 4 holes enlarged to a upside down keyhole shape which will allow the bolt heads to go through the holes then the Tv with ythe bolts in will drop down into the slots below the round holes. A simple a quick way to mount the Tv on the wall and remove again.
I hope I have explained that so you can understand.


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

This seems to be the logical place, attached to the wall. Not sure my locker is deep enough to take a bracket.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

You have the perfect spot for a freestanding tv on top of the fridge,why is it necessary to fit a bracket.?

Your tv would be opposite the lounge area just where you want it.A tv with swivel stand(up and down)to adjust the viewing angle would be just the job.


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I was just hoping to get a TV to fit into the recess so I can keep the fridge top clear when needed for cooking etc. Plus it will not take up any cupboard space when travelling.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I always remove my tv from the bracket(quick release) and put it in a padded bag when travelling.It could be my driving style but I have found that leaving the tv on the bracket literally shakes it to bits.Not good for sensitive electronic equipment :roll: 

I think you will find that you have about the same amount of worktop space for food preparation if you push the tv back into the recess whilst serving up.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

1/ You could use some of these







one for each fixing point on the bracket they work by crumpling and collapsing the fixing body behind the panel, nipping the panel between the wide collar and the deformed metal of the fixing, forming a strong permanent fixing point for the provided bolts to go in..

2/ You will need a flat piece of wood or similar for the television mount to spread the weight of the telly mount.

3/ Cut a neat piece of timber or similar larger than the base of the mount. Align the bracket on the timber so it is even round the edge, mark the fixing holes on this backing piece and drill holes to suit the mounting _*bolts *_for the collapsible fixing.

4/ Offer the mounting piece up to the wall where you want to fix it and drill through the holes you have just drilled with the same drill size carefully just through the inner skin on the van to mark the position of the fixings.

5/ Drill a hole the same diameter of the _*collapsible*_ part of the fixing through the holes you have just drilled in the wall, make sure it is the exact size of the collapsible part _*not the collar*_, again carefully so as not to get to the outside skin. Push the collapsible part of the fixings into the holes in the van.

6/ Put the bolts through the small holes in the backing timber then into the fixings in the wall, *make sure you have all the bolts entered into the fixings* then you can tighten them up one at a time to collapse the fixings on the inside of the foam cavity which will fix them in place, once the fixings have gripped the inner skin of the van the bolts can be removed as many times as you want, tighten enough to feel resistance so you do not strip the thread on the collapsible part.

7/ You can either tighten them up through the telly bracket and timber backing, or you can remove the timber put some silicone behind as an adhesive either way the bit that you collapse is left in situ so you can unbolt it at any time with out anything falling inside the cavity, push the bolts back through the telly bracket and timber backing tighten up and bob's your uncle done.

_*Just make sure the bolts when done up are not too long and do not extend to the outside skin and punch there way through, if they are too long cut them to a safe length before you do anything!..*_

It will last for weeks :lol:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*tv fixing*

I fitted mine to the wardrobe wall (Idon't know where you intend to fit yours) with a tv bracket that swings out. Before I fixed it I stengthened the rear of the wall with an aluminium angle plate to prevent any movement, I used screws and Gripfil to fix it. When travelling the tv stays on the bracket but I use a piece of polystyrene wedged under the tv to give extra support.

Graham


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Hi Graham
That bracket looks really neat, and wakk I used those fixings to secure my radiator brackets in my last house, they are that good.
I decided to go for the free standing TV for now, but bought one that should fit in the recess whilst cooking. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I think i'd be a bit wary of screwing anything into the outside wall of my van. If there is the slightest doubt about damp in the future for example that is where any warranty will be invalidated. It's only thin plywood and polystyrene afterall!


----------

